# Linux program. FreeBSD library.



## Froma (Mar 8, 2009)

I have FreeBSD 6.4. and Linux program.

I try to run program which was written for Linux.(ABI is on)
I got this message "Error loading shared libraries:libcrypto.so.0.9.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory". After studing this problem in google I has installed OpenSSL. But no such library(libcrypto.so.0.9.8) was there.

Where i can find libcrypto.so.0.9.8 library?

Help me please.


----------



## hydra (Mar 8, 2009)

No idea if it works, but there is a linux-openssl port (security/linux-openssl), maybe give it a shot and install it.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 8, 2009)

Froma said:
			
		

> I have FreeBSD 6.4. and Linux program.
> 
> I try to run program which was written for Linux.(ABI is on)
> I got this message "Error loading shared libraries:libcrypto.so.0.9.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory". After studing this problem in google I has installed OpenSSL. But no such library(libcrypto.so.0.9.8) was there.
> ...




Put compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.16 in sysctl.conf. Maybe will help you.


----------

